# Pentax k1000



## TrevMcG (Feb 8, 2012)

I have never tried film before, so sorry that my questions are so newbish.  Last year my friends mother gave me a Pentax k1000 setup (Here's the whole setup).  I know nothing about film, though.  Can somebody give me advice on good film to use? How to go about getting it developed? etc?

Sorry if there's been a thread like this before!


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 10, 2012)

What do you want to shoot? Black & White or colour? There's many options you could try. But since you're just starting out, I'd say just pick up any old film, and give it a go! As for getting it developed, I'm sure there is a few photo labs in your area, best way is to do a google search to find one.

The Pentax is a good camera, very solid.  I hope you will like it. BTW, you didn't say - do you know about shooting with manual exposure? If not, let us know and someone here can point you to a few good websites to check out.

Have fun!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a question ... are you familiar with the usage of this camera ?

Find your closest film processing/printing place (could be a drug store, supermarket, or camera store), then ask them what type of films they can develop, then buy it.

You will not really know what film you want until you start using them.


----------



## bhop (Feb 10, 2012)

Are you familiar with photography at all?  Or will this be your first time?  Film SLR works the same as digital SLR when you're shooting..  the only real differences being you don't have as many shots available, you're stuck with one ISO, you can't chimp the LCD after your shots, and you have to get the film processed (although, digital files should still be processed).  I guess the only other thing is the K1000 is fully manual, but the meter is pretty accurate (if simple) so it's hard to go too wrong.  I just shot a roll through mine this past weekend for the first time in over 10 years.  I scanned the shots last night and was pleasantly surprised.  For a "student" camera, it's pretty dang good.


----------



## Cruzingoose (Feb 11, 2012)

Too many technical questions for Trev,

Make it as easy as possible to get started, then when the questions come they can be handled easier.

OK Trev, this is as easy as it gets.......
* Buy a roll of 35mm color film.
* Open the back of the camera by lifting on the REWIND KNOB. (round knob on left top of camera) The back will open.
* With the back opened,  Place the film can in the left side so that the film comes out of the can with the "curl" or light colored side of the film facing against the camera. You may have to lift the rewind knob slightly so the can will drop in.
* Notice the slots on the spool on the right. Place the tab of the film into a slot and then advance the film wind lever. If it does not move easily, press the shutter button. The film will wind "backwards" with the light colored side of the film showing. Press the shutter button again and wind again. The film should be flat against the camera body. Close the back and push the rewind knob in. 
* Turn the rewind knob CLOCKWISE lightly untill it stops. Advance the film two more times watching the rewind knob turn as the film is being pulled.


Now for the fun part......

 This knob sets the shutter speed or the TIME light will hit the film.

On the lens, there will be a series of numbers from approx 1.7 through 22. This is the APARATURE or valve which will control the light entering the camera. 

Now to learn your SIMPLE SUNNY 16 RULE....  When you purchased the film, notice the speed or ISO rating. If you  purchased 100 ISO film set the shutter speed dial, on the right side top  of the camera to the closest number, which will be 125. If you got 400  ISO film set the knob at 500. Now set the Aperature to 16. Thats all there is to it. Now focus and take pictures. 

The rule does have some extras. Sunny=16 Cloudy=8 Early morning or evening =4.

When you have taken all the pictures and the wind lever stops midway....STOP! Under the camera bottom is a small button, push this button in, it will click. Now flip up the crank on the rewind knob and wind the film back into the can. You will feel a "tug" on the knob when the tab releases from the spool. Now you can lift the rewind knob to open the camera back and remove the film can.


Take to your local drugstore ot film lab for processing and BUY MORE FILM!!!!!!


Enjoy!


----------



## TrevMcG (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

